
The Fake Nazi Death Camp: Wikipedia’s Longest Hoax, Exposed - apsec112
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-the-fake-nazi-death-camp-wikipedia-s-longest-hoax-exposed-1.7942233
======
rurban
Interestingly German revisionists are also riding on the very same 200.000
victims number. For the Dresden bombings. In reality the number 20.000 was
reported to Berlin, who decided that a factor 10 sounds much better. And
several decades later many are still believing this mythological number.

------
deogeo
How odd. One would think with an estimated 1.8-1.9 million civilian deaths due
to German occupation [1], and the uncounted rapes during the Soviet occupation
[2], Poland wouldn't need to resort to hoaxes to paint themselves as victims.
On the other hand, this little wikipedia dive is almost the only time I've
heard of these 1.8-1.9 million, so perhaps they're not wrong.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties_of_Pol...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties_of_Poland)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_during_the_Soviet_occupat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_during_the_Soviet_occupation_of_Poland)

